# High Performance Computing Cluster



## negert (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo allerseits

Weiss jemand ob ein Cluster (zwei oder drei PCs zusammengeschlossen) sich irgendwie praxistauglich betreiben lassen? Ich habe mir das so wie bei SLI gedacht. Das sich die Mehrleistung nicht verdoppelt wäre klar. Trotzdem finde ich hätte es was...
Der Rechner sollte später vor allem auf Photoshop und (wenn möglich) ein paar Spiele hübsch darzustellen ausgelegt sein.

Ich hab mich grad ein bischen in das Thema eingelesen und so wies aussieht ist das eine recht komplexe Angelegenheit. Vielleicht hat ja trotzdem jemand erfahrung damit (oder hat sowas schon mal selbst gebaut) 
Irgendwie ist in allen Foren die ich bisher durchsucht habe immer sowas als antwort gekommen wie: Ich glaube das geht nicht

Auf jeden Fall wäre ich für jedes bischen Licht im Dunklen dankbar


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. Juli 2011)

Klingt interessant. Hab aber noch nicht gehört das es jemand nutzt.
Hoffe auch auf Profi Antworten hier.


----------



## negert (10. Juli 2011)

Also soweit ich bisher gelesen habe gibt es zwei oder drei möglichkeiten. Möglichkeiten heisst in dem Fall aber nicht das es klappen würde.

*1.* Zwei PCs. Als Beispiel nen X4 auf nem normalen AM3 Board.
Verbunden per GB-LAN. Software is dann ein Linux auf welchem a) Wine läuft und so normale Games und Sotftware lauffähig macht oder b) ein Virtueller PC der dann ein normales Win7 oder XP beherbergt.

*2. *Per Bladeserver. Auf welchem dann Windows Server läuft. Je nach dem laufen Games oder Software darunter schon. (zumindest habe ich gelesen das Photoshop laufen soll) Grosser nachteil: Keine Grafikkarten (oder weiss jemand wie man sich ne 560GTX auf PCI-X umbaut)

Für Anregungen bin ich natürlich jederzeit offen. Ob das allerdings jemals umgesetzt wird wage ich nach 3h lesen im Netz zu bezweifeln.
Schade das es noch keine Clusterfähige Games gibt. Ich denke da wäre Leistungsmässig noch einiges möglich. (insofern man das Problem mit der LAN Verbindung löst)


----------



## bingo88 (18. Juli 2011)

Deine Programme müssen erst einmal den Betrieb auf einem Cluster unterstützten, was eigentlich schon mal alle Spiele (mir ist zumindest keins bekannt und es würde mich stark wundern) und die meisten Anwendungen ausschließt. Wenn das nämlich nicht der Fall ist, wird die Anwendung nur auf dem Hauptknoten ausgeführt und du hast nichts gewonnen (außer ner hohen Stromrechnung ). Zusammengefasst: Die Anwendung muss Clustering explizit unterstützen.

Dann brauchst du natürlich noch Betriebssystemunterstützung. Das sieht bei Linux schon einfacher aus, bei Windows benötigst du die HPC-Editionen von Windows Server. Die gibt es auch nicht über MSDNAA, sondern kostet ne ordentliche Stange Geld. Wird also, sofern du im legalen bleiben willst, eher als Möglichkeit wegfallen (ich kenn ja dein Budget nicht).

Ein weiterer Punkt: die HW. Du hast es bereits angesprochen: LAN. LAN wird normalerweise nicht für sowas verwendet, da es zu langsam ist (hohe Latenz). Das was du dir an Rechenzeit sparst, wird dann durch die hohe Latenz im Netzwerk wieder aufgefressen. Beispielsweise wird stattdessen sowas wie Infiniband eingesetzt. Außerdem musst du natürlich auch relativ leistungsstarke HW haben, damit sich das überhaupt lohnt. Wenn du jetzt ein paar alte P4 zusammenschaltest, wirst du trotzdem ne schlechtere Leistung haben, als mit nem modernen i5 oder i7 - dafür aber deutlich höhere Betriebskosten.


----------

